# 2014 30 hp etec



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

First things first... How many hours on that motor? You don't have a bad injector since a bad injector means you lose a cylinder, period... Most of what you've done so far has probably been not needed since that motor needs to be hooked up to a computer with the correct software for that year/model and your technician needs to be factory trained... If your tech and the outfit he works for meets the above requirements then you're good to go and will have to wait until they can fit you in. The lower end on any E-Tec is no different than lower units from years past. The upper end, though, is completely different than most two strokes (and dramatically different than current four strokes...).

Me, I'm on my fourth E-Tec 90 - in hard commercial service and wish they were still making them... Some of my motors were well over 2500 hours when finally replaced (still going strong...). Not many of the 30hp models around, good luck and post up what you learn.

ps... if your tech is not factory trained and the business is not an authorized BRP dealer... look elsewhere right now...


----------



## Ilikeboats (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you for the knowlege. Im having it brought in nwxt friday and i should find out the issues. Yes they are etec brp certified . I hope to enjoy this motor as much as you after the pros see it. Ill let you know whats found. Thank you again for your input


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I've owned 2 etec 30hp. The only problem I ever had was waterpumps. They won't last 3 years as advertised.


----------



## Ilikeboats (Mar 31, 2021)

Ended up getting new fuel lift -gaskets-injextor- tune up-impeller-system had debris and mud dobber nests . Everything cleaned up. 1500 later motor runs flawlessly.


----------

